# Fordson Major. How heavy



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Can someone please advise. I am planning on transporting my Fordson Major by trailer and need to know roughly how much it weighs. Anyone got any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

try tractordata.com


----------



## jason.p (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Luvmyih. What a great site. My Fordson weighs 4000lb (plus the front end loader). Think I'm gonna need a bigger trailer


----------

